# NBA Finals Game 3: Spurs @ Heat (6/10 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Swing game.

Having home court, and with LBJ in his groove, I'm feeling good about this.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

we need to win 2 in a row at some point in this series, tonight is the perfect opportunity. Once that happens our chances to win the series goes through the roof since we don't lose two games in a row.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Expecting a lot of early touches for Dwyane. He usually plays much better at home, and his struggles last night will have Spo and co. wanting to get him going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Wade dominated inside in the 1st half of game 1. Need to get him touches down there in game 3.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We need to protect home to maintain home court advantage.

Let's focus on winning this game first. I really want to see the Heat come out strong and get into an early lead and never look back. Let's rattle Spurs' confidence with game 3.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd obviously love to win these two at home and skate through the series but a split wouldn't be the end of the world. I'm relaxed going into tonight's game. Let's get this W


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Tony Brothers is reffing tonight. HCA goes out the window for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs have shot 32.6% from 3 on the road these playoffs. Hoping those numbers bear out in the finals because they killed it from 3 in game 1 and 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs changing it up. Starting Diaw in place of Splitter. 

Guessing this is more for defensive purposes, most important, keeping Leonard out of foul trouble and having Diaw guarding Lebron.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Diaw in the line up is more for offensive purposes. Opens up the floor for Spurs.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Pyrex said:


> Tony Brothers is reffing tonight. HCA goes out the window for us.


I told you guys. I can't believe this


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Leonard lucky both times there against Bosh.

Green with two steals so far.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade man, he looks like last years wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want Chalmers gone. Use the draft pick on a PG or sign another guy, but I just don't want to see him after this series.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Those early "fouls" killed us. Diaw in the starting lineup is the difference maker right now as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So...the spurs started out hot...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't know who is worse right now Wade or Chalmers?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario has been struggling big time lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade in gear 1 still. Allowing guys to drive by him with ease and nonchalantly catching passes on offense. 

9 of their 18 points came off either guys guarded by Wade(5) or off his two turnovers (4).


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

What a joke, none of these are fouls


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

MY GOD REFS ARE SABATOGING US


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pyrex said:


> MY GOD REFS ARE SABATOGING US



:laugh: Drama.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank **** for MBP


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron still feeling the J. 

Rio is a disaster right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron or nothing right now. Thankfully Lebron is good enough to carry us at the moment. Need others to get it going. 

And our D of course, more than anything, needs to get going.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Tony Douglas needs to play over Chalmers


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron might have to go for 50 for us to win this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ the foul machine.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jones is only fouling.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ sucks. How he gets a gig ahead of Mike is beyond me.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Yay! we get to shoot a freethrow...forgot what that feels like


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a quarter by the Spurs. Wow


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Buzzer beater three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

41-25 after 1

Wow. 13-15 shooting. 4-4 from 3. 

Well, its obvious where we have to start if we wanna get back in this game. D has been atrocious. But credit the Spurs. What a quarter.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Games over. NBA doesn't want Miami to 3-Peat, and we arn't good enough to overcome the referring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

13-15...4-4 from three...

Surely they'll cool off, right? **** me


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Perfect shot to end that quarter. You just knew it was going in, even after the bounce.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pyrex, enough. The refs are what they are. We aren't losing because of them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There is not one stat that was in the Heat's favor that quarter. Just a beatdown from top to bottom. 

Gonna be a whole lot of work just to get back in this one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Might as well try Toney Douglas. See if he can bring anything to this series. Leave Wade and Chalmers out of the rest of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole and Rio...just woeful


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a joke


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just Watching Wade is so frustrating. He misses a shot, is slow to get back which forces the Heat to have a cross match of Wade on Splitter and Bosh on Green, and Green ends up easily getting by Bosh for a runner. 

Then Ray turns it over and Wade watches Mills run by him and instead of speeding up to catch him, he lets him go so he can guard one of the Spurs players jogging back, and Mills ends up getting a clean look from 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting 50% and are getting smoked.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The refs aren't hitting 3s for the Spurs.

They've been shooting unbelievably from 3 this series. Really need that to cool off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need to play some D...can't believe we can be this flat in the Finals, at home...


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Horrible TOs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Long road back


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone want to guard Green? We have seen this before...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turnovers. They won't miss. 

Game is over.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Such an unlucky possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I mean, this is just insane shooting. 19-21? Will they ever cool off? :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pop made some adjustments and is killing MIA. I pray to God that Spo makes the right adjustments at half time and stop this ****ing hemorrhage


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is woeful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's 5 turnover. Have I mentioned how frustrated I am with Wade tonight?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade I want to punch you in your ovaries. Wtf.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade did something good! :clap: 


:nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally Shard. Need to try get this to 10 by halftime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 18. Still a tall ass mountain to climb to get back in this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1

Welcome to game 3, Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many **** ups. Have to be almost perfect to get back in this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Every time we look like getting the lead down, we turn it over and they get a hoop. Frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Most of their makes aren't even touching rim. This is crazy.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Not grabbing that rebound leads to a three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All that hard work to get it to 14, down the drain. Back down 21.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** my life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Enough time for a buzzer beater..


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

if Wade doesn't sign for the vet minimum he can beat it. Dude just doesn't care


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-50 at the half

Heat shot 56% and hit 7 3's. Down 21. Just crazy how great the Spurs shot in that half. Almost impossible to shoot that well. 76%.

Heat had it down to 14, then couldnt close the half out well.

Goal has to be to somehow get this under 10 by the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesn't feel like a home whistle we're getting tonight. Birdman got obviously held on O and we're seeing a lot of soft stuff getting called for SA. That's not the difference though. Just insult to injury.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Incredibly disappointing half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade in gear 1 still. Allowing guys to drive by him with ease and nonchalantly catching passes on offense.
> 
> 9 of their 18 points came off either guys guarded by Wade(5) or off his two turnovers (4).





Wade2Bosh said:


> Just Watching Wade is so frustrating. He misses a shot, is slow to get back which forces the Heat to have a cross match of Wade on Splitter and Bosh on Green, and Green ends up easily getting by Bosh for a runner.
> 
> Then Ray turns it over and Wade watches Mills run by him and instead of speeding up to catch him, he lets him go so he can guard one of the Spurs players jogging back, and Mills ends up getting a clean look from 3.





Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade...





Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade's 5 turnover. Have I mentioned how frustrated I am with Wade tonight?


Wade's gonna give me a heart attack tonight...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs now 33-58 from 3 in the series. Let that sink in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6-0 run in 46 seconds. That'll work.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Could'nt have asked for a better first 46 seconds. Gotta keep up the D and not forcing anything on O.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start. Gotta make an epic run here. Pop loves a quick timeout to cease momentum though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Leonard was due for this game. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario stop shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate you Wario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down to 13. cant trade anymore baskets here. Need stops.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good call on that charge. LeBron got a little reckless there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****. get a stop and again cant score. Said it earlier, you have to play a close to perfect stretch of basketball to get back in this one. Heat have had it in the 13-15 point range for 4 minutes now and just cant break that threshold.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So close to getting this around 10...just can't get that bucket and stop!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs "down" to 64% shooting for the game.

Heat have to keep up the effort or this could get back to 20 quickly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Wario the **** out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron asks out. Not good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit! Big 3 by Marco


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Had it down to 7. Now out to 11. 

Doable...gonna need to play flawlessly though


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Giving up that wide open Bellinelli 3 was pretty huge. Still great to see the deficit near single figures though.

Whole 4th for LeBron it looks like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

86-75 after 3

Great to get it down to 11, but had it down to 7 and then get outscored by 5 to end the quarter. Just like in the 2nd when we had it down to 14, then got outscored by 6 to end the half. 

Still gonna take a miraculous effort by the Heat to overcome this. Only down 11, but with having to fight back for now 2 quarters, that takes a ton out of you. 

Spurs "Down" to 59% shooting. Need consecutive stops, rebounds and scores.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That 3rd was a lot like game 1 in that the Heat had a ton of fastbreak and leaking out opportunities which ended up just tiring out Lebron. Hoping the cramps dont show up tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why des Danny green go super saiyan on us??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turnovers killing us again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many missed opportunities.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have no dependable point guards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 333

big shot. Heat offense was looking rough up to that point. 

Good timeout here. Need to get that sorted.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10 points. 9 minutes. Gonna require a mammoth effort to steal this one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lucky to have it at 10. Blowing some opportunities, but the Spurs have let us stay close as well. Leonard was wide open all day on that corner 3.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Lucky to have it at 10. Blowing some opportunities, but the Spurs have let us stay close as well. Leonard was wide open all day on that corner 3.


In the same time, Leonard got a call with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed opportunity..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole is the last guy we want shooting right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful 4th quarter for Lebron so far.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Unnecessary foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We haven't taken advantage of our opportunities. Lead back out to double digits. Game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How is that a foul on Wade? They both went for the ball and Manu ended up on Wade's back?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray with the huge offensive foul followed by the missed layup when he had Wade behind him on the break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476565351791329280
Kawhi has MKG'd us. Having a career night in the playoffs against us.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/476565351791329280
> Kawhi has MKG'd us. Having a career night in the playoffs against us.


Great but Leonard had like three uncalled travels.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario, my goodness..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Biggest problems I had with Miami this game:

1. Fastbreak offense. You can't be shooting threes off of 3v2 and 3v1 fastbreaks.

2. Offensive execution. We had a turnover trying to post up Ray Allen. We had Rashard Lewis trying to cut. That's not their strengths.

3. Pick and roll defense. Just a nightmare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just take Lebron and Wade out, Spo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron had a pretty awful fourth quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just 15 points in the 4th with 2 minutes to go. Heat blew their load in the 3rd trying catch up and had nothing left. Just cant get down that big against this team. 

Spurs started out 19-21. They have since shot 18-40. They were 6-6 from 3. 3-14 since.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just take Lebron and Wade out, Spo.


Lets hope that to next game they won't have one good half each.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hurts so bad that we took home court, and now gave it straight back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose. Spurs regain homecourt.

Heat got into too big a hole. 19-21 shooting was too much to overcome. Reminiscent of the big hole the Heat found themselves in game 3 of the ECF, but the Spurs are a whole different animal. Slow starts have been the issue all playoffs. 

Heat shoot 52% for the game and were never in it. That is just crazy. 

Wade was awful in that 1st half. Was the opposite in the 2nd half. 

Lebron had nothing left after the 3rd. He asked out with about 5 minutes to go, then had to check back in with 2 minutes to go because Wade asked out. Just had nothing left late, as did the entire team with only 17 points in the 4th. 

Need a much better start in game 4. A must win, needless to say. And hope the Spurs finally shoot poorly.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat lose. Spurs regain homecourt.
> 
> Heat got into too big a hole. 19-21 shooting was too much to overcome. Reminiscent of the big hole the Heat found themselves in game 3 of the ECF, but the Spurs are a whole different animal. Slow starts have been the issue all playoffs.
> 
> ...


Also hope no horrible TOs, no drunk Chalmers and Wade in the first half.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Did Chris Bosh play tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 12 turnovers by Lebron and Wade were bad. Wade had them early, Lebron late. 

Cant believe I forgot Mario. What a horrific stretch he's been on.

Bosh was 4-4 but nowhere to be seen for long stretches of the game. Spurs did a great job on him and a great job on Ray's screens. Just to get him the ball took forever. Heat need to adjust and have the bigs slip those screens. Only did it once when Bird got fouled by Manu in the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My biggest issue with Chalmers tonight was his inability to knock down open looks. Three TOs, but he was actually 2nd on the team with 4 assists. LeBron had 7 assists, but 7 TOs. Throw in Wade's 5 TOs to 2 assists, and as a team we had a 17/20 ratio. That combined with the Spurs shooting makes for an automatic loss.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I watched about 45 minutes in the game. The funny thing is that Bosh played 35 minutes and I did not see him in the game.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Gotta give it up to Lewis, he's the only one that was good. Lebron sucked, Wade sucked early, Bosh didn't get touches. Defense was horrible, refs hate us...we get no respect at home.


----------

